# Street Racing Posts, whats wrong?



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Am curious, why are the moderators here so against street racing posts? To put things into perspective I have been driving for 20 yrs with no accidents Yet I have a fast car and open it up against "opposition" every now and again. No harm done. 

I am not talking about serious street racing like you see in fast n furious either. You know, even putting yer foot down on the motorway stuff?


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Its more that the forum may be held responsible for promoting unlawful activities if the law read it here and turn up for a look...........

Plenty of track activites to be advertised though


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Because it's pointless. See the latest 'I thrashed a Scooby' post and the slating (followed by the locking) it received  

Unless you have video evidence of a close battle with a fast Ferrari, or a bike, which would be mildly interesting but still frowned upon - go home :clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sart side by side on the Nordschleife against a fast car, record it and post it, that's true racing spirit . . . . street racing is pointless and ony possible in a country like japan (where actually the mentality of the people racing, keeps the situation in a limit . . but still many accidents happen)
 
I had around 10 midnight street race situations in japan in my life, but no idiotic residential area race. Aware that my oponent is just another passionated dude, and we will have a chat on the next red light . . .something utopic in europe, every body races to death . . .


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> street racing is pointless and ony possible in a country like japan (where actually the mentality of the people racing, keeps the situation in a limit . . but still many accidents happen)


Eh, what does that mean?




gtrlux said:


> . . .something utopic in europe, every body races to death . . .


err, sorry but again you've lost me???


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

speedjunky said:


> Am curious, why are the moderators here so against street racing posts? To put things into perspective I have been driving for 20 yrs with no accidents Yet I have a fast car and open it up against "opposition" every now and again. No harm done.
> 
> I am not talking about serious street racing like you see in fast n furious either. You know, even putting yer foot down on the motorway stuff?


Probably because most folk on here come accross as O.A.P's or you are just not part of the IN CROWD.
I'm sure i read one on here about a motorbike and a certain brightly coloured car and it sounded like everyone was happy about this race, not one bit of slagging off.
As said mate you need to be in the in crowd.:blahblah: 

But you won't read any complaints from me about it as when i was looking for a car i wanted something as a fast road car so bought the skyline for a fast road car and thats what it's used for fast road action.I have a nice video i can send you of me beating a 911 turbo,never posted it on here as all the O.A.P's would moan about it :chuckle:


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Pikey,
I am already home thats how come I am on the internet, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Gotta agree Car Killer, I read that same post yesterday...not a word against it like you say!! Funny that aint it!

Sent the vid to me mate, [email protected]


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cord said:


> Eh, what does that mean?
> 
> 
> err, sorry but again you've lost me???


Japanese people tend to be polite in first place to every body, that's the culture even if they don't want to. Meaning that you not need to worry to get a dangerous situation , defying other drivers on the street . . . if I would drive like this in europe, some dudes would follow me to the next stop and explode my face . . . 
Not every body and every where like this in japan, but the guys you meet on the street are in 99.99% of case japanese, in europe you never know who will get behinde you , where he comes from and what's his temperament.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

speedjunky said:


> Gotta agree Car Killer, I read that same post yesterday...not a word against it like you say!! Funny that aint it!
> 
> Sent the vid to me mate, [email protected]


Just sorting things out now, i'll send you a link A.S.A.P :lamer: i'm good with cars but shite with computers..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

car killer said:


> Probably because most folk on here come accross as O.A.P's or you are just not part of the IN CROWD.
> I'm sure i read one on here about a motorbike and a certain brightly coloured car and it sounded like everyone was happy about this race, not one bit of slagging off.
> As said mate you need to be in the in crowd.:blahblah:
> 
> But you won't read any complaints from me about it as when i was looking for a car i wanted something as a fast road car so bought the skyline for a fast road car and thats what it's used for fast road action.I have a nice video i can send you of me beating a 911 turbo,never posted it on here as all the O.A.P's would moan about it :chuckle:


I think you'll find that it is rather more an opinion from regular experienced track users rather than clicky people as you say, but also as above, this forum as like many others, cant be held responsible for that sort of behaviour.
All that said, we all enjoy putting our foot down a bit, one of the reasons many people buy fast cars. Cant deny it, i've done, loads of others have done it, but there is a difference between putting your foot down a bit and stupidity on the roads.
I certainly dont agree with fast road racing in built up areas for obvious reasons, but the occasional blatt on the motorway, albeit no better in principle, is at least less of a risk of running someone over.
You can class me with the "oldies" if you like, seeing that i'm 38, but one day mate, it'll be an experienced 38 yr old saving your life. Lets see if you have a bit more respect then.......probably not.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . indeed running over somebody brings all raceboys with the feets on the ground again . . .but then it's too late.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

I am 37. 

If I was gonna never floor my motor then whats the point in having it? I may as well get a micra and be done with it. But, I have a skyline. As such, giving the skyline some stick wherever it may be (road or drag strip) is still a valid topic. I never floor it in built up areas either, and if I was a crap driver then I wouldn't have a clean licence after nearly 20 years.

Are you telling me that none of these "regular experienced track users" have ever floored their motor on public roads? Also, if you class them as such then are they are clicky as Car Killer says? We do it on the track, shame on you for flooring on the roads and writing about it attitude, thats what gets my goat up.

There are many places where a "provider" cannot be held responsible for content because it is provided by a 3rd party. This is usually dealt with by a disclaimer," We (the forum moderators) cannot be held responsible for the views held by our readers/posters"?

Also, Car Killer still has a valid point about the bike and the bright car.....no problem with that on here huh?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

speedjunky said:


> Am curious, why are the moderators here so against street racing posts?


Also because its pointless, there are many members on here who have proven that their cars are already very fast. Doing it on a public highway is just dangerous and fairly pointless when our roads are over congested and full of camera`s. You can bring your car along to a trackday and have alot more fun.

Primarily we are all here for our love of Skylines, and promoting them.
If every post on here was about us boasting of our street racing conquests it wouldn`t be long before we would be seen as a bunch of Max Power Chavs with our neons and Nos, and thats not what we are about.

Your welcome to come along to one of the meets, were not all oldies


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

It doesnt bother me 

lets be honest 

we all haven't gone out and bought fast cars to never put your foot down.

Then spend thousands on mods and extra bhp to use once a month for 20mins on a track

Come on everyone has the odd day when the cars gets a blast up the road in a safe environment


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

I love street drag, when its done safely/properly.

Normally between a group of close friends.. about 15-20 of us in the middle of nowhere on the weekend.

But it is illegal, so really isn't fair to involve the forum with it.
The debate is endless on street racing, but I would be certain to the fact that 99.9% of GTR Owners " race " their cars on the street/road in one form or another, it's just how many of those who do are hypocritical.

I've never experienced a buzz quite like racing against a friend on an empty long industrial unit at 2 am, Santa Pod is never the same.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Speedjunky, you said in your first post you've never had an accident.. Well neither have i (at high speed, a few dings over the years pootling throught town). But other people arent so fortunate, i lost a good friend aged 21 (thats a few years ago now) due to street racing, as a matter of fact, the crash was so serious that all four occupants of the XR3i were killed.

Driving your car quickly on the public highway (which we ALL do from time to time) is, in my opinion safe to a certain degree (nice open dual carriageway, nobody else about etc), but the problem arises when two cars become involved and it becomes a race..

Risks are taken, and other peoples lives are put in jeopardy.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Leggus, I am sorry to hear about your friend. I dont know the circumstances so I dont want to comment. But, it wont change the fact that most of us have a "dabble". As I have got older, in fact even when I was younger, I have known where to draw the line. I am not saying I am 100% foolproof, but its done me well for near 20 yrs. 

An open dual carriageway etc. like you say, no-one around...no worries. And to a point I would be competetive, but I wont risk life and limb.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

scw02102 said:


> It doesnt bother me
> lets be honest we all haven't gone out and bought fast cars to never put your foot down.
> Then spend thousands on mods and extra bhp to use once a month for 20mins on a track
> Come on everyone has the odd day when the cars gets a blast up the road in a safe environment


Everybody has driven at illegal speeds, you know that time when you get onto an open road and that little devil in your head is saying go for it.
But street racing is very different your not on an "empty road" because there is another car and they are both trying to win, and thats when it can get dangerous.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

speedjunky said:


> Also, Car Killer still has a valid point about the bike and the bright car.....no problem with that on here huh?


Dont know, haven't seen it, and cannot really say that i'm that bothered really, but what i'm trying to say is that i do agree to an extent that we all stick our foot down. I've done it so many times i've lost count, but it is still a far cry from 2 people racing against each other with the intention of not letting up till the other gives up....thats where silly mistakes get made and unfortunate accidents turn nasty.
Even lettting it rip on a quiet road without the help of someone to race can lead to disaster...as proven from the recently wrecked Murci in the Czech republic recently, but we all still do it. I just wouldnt race someone intentionally on the street, and i certainly wouldnt post vids etc of me doing it either.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Also because its pointless, there are many members on here who have proven that their cars are already very fast. Doing it on a public highway is just dangerous and fairly pointless when our roads are over congested and full of camera`s. You can bring your car along to a trackday and have alot more fun.
> 
> Primarily we are all here for our love of Skylines, and promoting them.
> If every post on here was about us boasting of our street racing conquests it wouldn`t be long before we would be seen as a bunch of Max Power Chavs with our neons and Nos, and thats not what we are about.
> ...


Been on track and find it boring to be honest  track days are there to drive around the track they are not a race.Also how can you say WE when obviously not everyone agrees to your points, surley you mean I.I also go to meets but i don't live in your area otherwise i would be looked down upon in the flesh aswell for not driving a skyline slowley.:GrowUp: 
Perhaps the guys at the meets i go to look down upon me as well,does that bother me? NO

People that know me know that i drive fast, but i drive fast safely.I've been driving for 13 years and i have never had a accident and i have never had any points on my license for speeding.My license is points free  
My car is used every day it is not kept in a garage either, i like the car but i love the missus.:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

car killer said:


> Been on track and find it boring to be honest  track days are there to drive around the track they are not a race.Also how can you say WE when obviously not everyone agrees to your points, surley you mean I.I also go to meets but i don't live in your area otherwise i would be looked down upon in the flesh aswell for not driving a skyline slowley.:GrowUp:
> Perhaps the guys at the meets i go to look down upon me as well,does that bother me? NO
> 
> People that know me know that i drive fast, but i drive fast safely.I've been driving for 13 years and i have never had a accident and i have never had any points on my license for speeding.My license is points free
> My car is used every day it is not kept in a garage either, i like the car but i love the missus.:thumbsup:


I believe that i can us the term, "we" as a member of the GTROC, and i would never look down on you as im not a snob. Yes, your correct track aren`t for racing, but they give you the chance to open your car up under safe and controlled conditions.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

car killer said:


> .I also go to meets but i don't live in your area otherwise i would be looked down upon in the flesh aswell for not driving a skyline slowley.:GrowUp:
> 
> Perhaps the guys at the meets i go to look down upon me as well,does that bother me? NO
> 
> ...


No point in continuing to answer to this then is there really.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

I know some of you won't like this but i know some of you will enjoy watching it.
It is a R32 GTR V-spec 2 with one or two modifications having a go with a up for it 911 turbo s 55 reg it was on a private road  the flame out the exhaust was flat out in fourth to give a idea on speed.

snip

Disclaimer; do not download this video if you are going to moan at me as my response will be.

SAVE YOUR BREATH

AND TELL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A F**K


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Car killer, you talk like your the fast man - in reality, I bet there are hundreds of faster cars/drivers on this forum that don't feel the need to "street race" to prove how fast they are......

All a little bit "first car" syndrome to me.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trev said:


> Car killer, you talk like your the fast man - in reality, I bet there are hundreds of faster cars/drivers on this forum that don't feel the need to "street race" to prove how fast they are......
> 
> All a little bit "first car" syndrome to me.


first car sindrome :clap: your right it is.
the first car i have had that i get moaned at for driving it like it is meant to be driven.
I still own i nice quick classic car aswell that i used to take on track, want pictures.
205GTI Turbo Technics converted with 210 bhp to the wheels.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Trev, It dont matter who is faster on here with their dragster spec machines. Its all relative, ie. No point in racing a micra against a fire-breathing 900bhp Skyline is there? Car Killers motor against a Porker was a fair comp.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

this pic reminds me of how some people come accross on here


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

paul creed said:


> . . . . I've done it so many times i've lost count, but it is still a far cry from 2 people racing against each other with the intention of not letting up till the other gives up....thats where silly mistakes get made and unfortunate accidents turn nasty.


That's what i was saying before about japan. To find a jap racer to obstinate him self until you give up on the street is very rare, it's more like :foot down and after a few meters you know wich car is more powerfull, not need to go more far . . . you not fight an enemy , you share your excitment for sportscars with a stranger . . . . have a drink after and get home save. 

In europe it's a bad ego that drives people to drive like crazy. (I am not saying that you not find this kind of dudes in japan too)


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I am completely against street racing. Go on to google or youtube, search for anything related to racing, and read the comments or feedback. No one under 20 years old should be allowed to own a computer, let alone drive.....
Enjoy some of the comments left by the worlds' finest.....Remember, these fine citizens will be running our governments some day !!!:sadwavey: 

"badass man!! that was the shit when that dude surfed his s2000" 
"na there notin bout skline front end on there" 
"shut up, its cuz he didnt press the brakes, CIVICS SUCK, n are slow str8 up....anyway for the video the first song was str8, theres alot rice in here" 
"fwd ****ing suck"
"and to monsters180 ur ****in gay 4 bangers will merk ur ass non drivin ass" 

Where did we go wrong......:sadwavey:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

roadie said:


> "and to monsters180 ur ****in gay 4 bangers will merk ur ass non drivin ass"


lol


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

LAURENCE said:


> I love street drag, when its done safely/properly.
> 
> Normally between a group of close friends.. about 15-20 of us in the middle of nowhere on the weekend.
> 
> ...


sorry i missed your post, i'm liking your style i get up to the same sort of antics on a weekly basis.
Sunday nights for us around midnight,nice and quiet no other road users :clap:


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree street racing is wrong

but the odd blast up the link road or down the motorway with no else around accept a car worth a challenge cant see the problem


----------



## lucid (May 13, 2006)

speedjunky said:



> I am not talking about serious street racing like you see in fast n furious either. You know, even putting yer foot down on the motorway stuff?


Serious racing? The Fast and The Furious?

ROTFLMAO!:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucid, You know I dont mean Fast and Furious is serious right?!!? I was getting at the concept of racing like that for real!!!


----------



## lucid (May 13, 2006)

Okay. Just having a laugh. 

Don't race cars with blue lights, or white cars with red letters on the back.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok then! 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

if you like street racing all well and good,but lets face it where are you going to race, a lets say 600bhp skyline for reel .a blast from the trafic lights/a little sprint on a duel carage way.well i suppose you could call it a race .yes you could say track days are boring because you dont race.well all i would say to all the boys that think they can drive fast is,and who thinks there car is fast,is go on a proper track day ,not some micky mouse uk track day full of novas/corses the odd evo and scooby.take your car to SPA just try and keep up with some off the cars ie porkers/csl,s/farraris/lambos or even try staying with lets say a deasil golf round the ring .then you will realise how crap and slow you are at driving ,and i think any one who has had a go will know what i mean,because beleave me my 650 bhp r34gtr is no slouch but when you come up against some proper drivers thay will pass you like your stood still. and as for 911,s driven properly there a fantastic track car straight out the box,and no disrespect to you car killer but you would get blown away at somewhere like SPA.NISMOMAN


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Wayne, you told me the reception your street racing posts always get and nothing has changed 
I used to hang out with the local rally boys. Mk2 escorts, 205gti's etc. Police used to come and move us on, getting pulled by the police was a regular thing. Naturally I had a big crash, other mates did as well, some fatal. After my crash I vowed to not drive like that again.
I love driving fast, even in my mondy but I know where to draw the line. Trying to take it easy in built up areas, cannot remember last time I exceeded a ton on a public road, try to not showoff with passengers. I love driving and roadracing comes with a ban if caught.
Anyone can drive fast in a straight line (although it was not nice above 160 at brunters in the rain), but fast cornering takes skill. I found a couple of years back that you cannot commit 100% to a fast corner on the road like you can on the track unless you have a screw loose. That is why I sprint the car. No one else on the track, no one coming the other way, warnings if there is an obstruction, oil etc. If you find trackdays boring, you are not driving fast enough Get some better tyres and go faster. I cannot see the point of pootling around a track, following other people. I treat every lap like a timed lap:chuckle: Shame that my times aren't the fastest but I ain't a racing driver 
Before you say it, I understand that track time costs money and street racing is free. Most of us cannot afford regular trackdays/sprints/time attack.
I don't street race, not because it is illegal, but because it is far more dangerous than my sprint with an ambulance by the side of he track and in a years time I can look at my trophies and feel like I achieved something.

I still think that you are taking a risk posting on here. I am sure that 5-0 would not found it hard to trace you, follow you and catch you in action


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

nismoman said:


> if you like street racing all well and good,but lets face it where are you going to race, a lets say 600bhp skyline for reel .a blast from the trafic lights/a little sprint on a duel carage way.well i suppose you could call it a race .yes you could say track days are boring because you dont race.well all i would say to all the boys that think they can drive fast is,and who thinks there car is fast,is go on a proper track day ,not some micky mouse uk track day full of novas/corses the odd evo and scooby.take your car to SPA just try and keep up with some off the cars ie porkers/csl,s/farraris/lambos or even try staying with lets say a deasil golf round the ring .then you will realise how crap and slow you are at driving ,and i think any one who has had a go will know what i mean,because beleave me my 650 bhp r34gtr is no slouch but when you come up against some proper drivers thay will pass you like your stood still. and as for 911,s driven properly there a fantastic track car straight out the box,and no disrespect to you car killer but you would get blown away at somewhere like SPA.NISMOMAN


I was expecting your input 

Agreed. In a straight line, you can beat a stripped out golf. Around the ring the same car will leave you for dead


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

nice one dave:clap: i suppose you can say that we grow out off racing about on the streets BUT THEN AGAIN THAT MAKES US SOUND LIKE O A P,S but it,s true we all think we can drive fast and i suppose some of us probably can ,but i think some people think that if there driving a skyline there going to pass every thing they come across,but that just shows how little thay know,last year at the ring i had a proper race with a skoda fabia vrs,in my r33gtr with about 600bhp .on the straights a was way faster ,but on every corner he could out brake me and catch me up,ok in the end i beet him back to the end.got talking to the guy who owned it ,then he offered to take me out and show me the lines.WOW what a eye opener once we got to the top straight it was foot to the floor all the way round,the guy was so smooth all the way round it was unberleavable,as you know dave better than most theres a lot more to it than just putting your foot down,at SPA in april this year there were two 911,s going round and you just cant put it into words how fast they where and the speed through the corners that they could carry PS DAVE went to oliver mount sunday what a good day out ,dont know if you know the guy in the saffire cossy(magenta)he was seriously fast again NISMOMAN


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

nismoman said:


> PS DAVE went to oliver mount sunday what a good day out ,dont know if you know the guy in the saffire cossy(magenta)he was seriously fast again NISMOMAN


Mark Wallwork:thumbsup: Yep he is fast. Just pipped his time at Elvington although I am in a different class - http://www.auto66.com/results/2006/22072006Cars.pdf


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

speedjunky said:


> Am curious, why are the moderators here so against street racing posts? To put things into perspective I have been driving for 20 yrs with no accidents Yet I have a fast car and open it up against "opposition" every now and again. No harm done.
> 
> I am not talking about serious street racing like you see in fast n furious either. You know, even putting yer foot down on the motorway stuff?



Im sorry if this is a sensitive subject but have you tryed to tell a parent/family/friend that a loved one is harmed or worse becuase you thought "putting your foot down now and again no harm done" had they being doing speed limit they may have had a chance?.. .Cars can be dangerous at any speed and not always driver error how ever you will have more chance of car controle at lower speed or speed limits then high speed. Speed limits are there to protect everyone if you want to put your foot down pay your money and go track/drag racing what a waste to keep a skyline on just the road an not experince what the cars were built for.:flame:


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

speedjunky said:


> If I was gonna never floor my motor then whats the point in having it?


There's a big difference between speeding and road racing though. It's perfectly possible to speed 'sensibly' and appropriately to the conditions. Racing is inherently more dangerous, and justifiably gets you an instant ban. As of a few months ago, it will also get your car seized. If something goes wrong, it can also land you in jail.

Still, at least you weren't dumb enough to post a video of yourself racing on a public highway...


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

lucid said:


> Serious racing? The Fast and The Furious?
> 
> ROTFLMAO!:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:



I live my life a quarter mile at a time


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

How many forums for say Ferrari or Lambo ,TVR , etc post up I beat a Scooby or I thrashed an Evo type thread ,it's aload of bollox ,most of the guys that own these sort of cars dont really care about that sort of thing ,with the GTROC I should imagine it's the same really . Nice Skyline ,nice power and some fukwit with his dipstick mates in a Nova or Saxo comes up your a,ss to pass you ,who cares ,they may go to to the loacl pub afterwards and get the Kleenex out bragging to all their mates about it ,total crap. There are chav sites like Cruise Lincs that are full of Saxo stuff and 17 year old petrolheads that belive all the Fast n furious stuff,they the ones that talk about road racing because they dont have the car or power at that age to really overtake even Mr White van man .Most people and long time Skyline owners on here know when and how to have a good time with there car with out posting about racing on the streets .

Saying to Mr Plod "I'm driving my car like it's meant to be driven because it's a Skyline " when you just got pulled for street racing or 80 mph in a 40 zone or whatever is really gonna get you nothing more than a ban


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Go on a track and have fun there (getting a car track prepped is a good project in itself)

If you do drive quickly don't bring it up here

I wouldn't want to be responsible for leaving little 5 year old Joey parentless cos I thought the track was boring, 

I am not a murderer

Nuff Said

Sev


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

99% of people who say

"Im a good driver - Ive been driving XX years and never had an acciedent or points" are just heading for an even greater one when their luck finally does run out imho often with horrendous consequences.

Theres little point telling everyone on an internet forum about how you beat down on a scooby as that is what is expected of a GTR. If you say you caned a Ferrarri then to be fair thats not exactly hard either is it unless its an Enzo or an F40. The only person you are bragging for is yourself, so why not just look in the mirror telling yourself how wonderful you are whilst knocking one out over your sisters picture and let the rest of us get on with our lives without wasting time reading about your Vin Diesel syndrome.

If you were a "real" street racer you.....

A) Wouldnt want to advertise the fact

B) Wouldnt want evidence for the pointy hats to find

C) Wouldnt be of the persuasion that then needs your ego massaged on tinterweb.

D) would probably be out racing rather than logging on

Oh - and take it to the track, as I cant remember the last person I heard saying "That Micheal Schumacher cant drive for shyte, I could have him in my Skyline ya know !!" If you find it boring then its only your own driving you have to blame !!

j.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

God damn Bladey, it's nice to have you back. 





speedjunky said:


> why are the moderators here so against street racing posts?


To put things into perspective, many of our users don't like these posts.

Also, I find it hard to comprehend why you would ask a debatable question like this, then react when you get peoples opinion which differs from your own, by posting a picture which clearly suggest we all have our heads up our arses. Are you a troll ?

Read Bladey's post again, with a Scottish accent, if you want to know what I think.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Bladey has hit the nail on the head really, don't need to add anything more I don't think.

Also, I hadn't seen the Lemon vs bike thread before, that's been locked too. Sorry, but the policy is the same for everyone.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sorry but to convict people of killing someones child before the event, which in my view is very unlikely is a little premature dont you think???


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Also, I can understand a lot of talk about living by a quarter mile. But how long does that last, 8-13secs at a time, I know my missus wouldn't be happy with that!!!  I would prefer a dabble at a proper race, not just a track day racing againsst yourself, a proper one. For that there's the cost, time, travelling etc...not all of us can afford all of those things.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

stu0x said:


> Still, at least you weren't dumb enough to post a video of yourself racing on a public highway...


Post of the week.

Now, I'M REALLY GETTING PI55ED OFF with this stupid 'in-crowd' comment that people have started to make, normally right at a point when they realise nobody agrees with them.

Doesn't matter what we say on this forum as part of a disclaimer. 
We are partners with the GTROC and cannot be seen by the governing bodies to promote, entertain or endure any discussions regarding illegal activities. If you are too stupid to want the world to see you admitting to absurd illegal pursuits, then really you shouldn't be put near a computer because like it or not, you're going to get arrested one of these days. 

Everybody speeds, that is a given, but only idiots chose to race each other in a public environment. I've seen first hand the effects of racing and can happily say that street racing is a taboo topic on this forum.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Would you like a cup of tea sweetheart? 

I agree totally, too many people are killed on our roads by people who are incapable or untrained in how to handle a vehicle at speed or are just plain stupid / simple. 

Just so to clear one more thing up. 

Is posting videos of other losers street racing in other countries against the founding principles of this forum?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Now you're just being a wise guy


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

lol

I have already been wrapped for it and wont post any more.

2 sugars or are you sweet enough?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*
No thank you, Turkish; I'm sweet enough.*


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Best thing about this thread are the posts where Dave told me I'm a slow driver.
Food for thought. Maybe I will venture out on track as I only really like driving fast on Euro trips and they are now too few and far between.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Durzel said:


> Also, I hadn't seen the Lemon vs bike thread before, that's been locked too. Sorry, but the policy is the same for everyone.


This thread has not been locked 

I had not seen the lemon vs bike thread either. 

Wayne is not on here to get his ego massaged but enjoys his street racing and I guess thinks he is not doing a lot wrong and thinks us old fuddyduddys for not agreeing.

A lot of people think drink driving is ok but trying posting that you did it and got away with it and watch the response:chairshot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As a hot headed youth, after a night out to a car show about 5 years ago, i actually raced my fiance'e, both in our Punto's

she pulled onto the local "fast road" and nailed it.

i followed and went after her.

at about 70 mph i managed to pull out and pass her.

then, about a mile up the road, and we were doing well over a ton, there is a slight kink in the road.

i lifted off and set the car up for the bend

she didn't


The sight of her car fish-tailing in my rear view mirror is a memory that makes me go cold to this day.

Only her instincts to catch the swerve, and a lucky curb kiss stopped her hitting tree's, or dropping down a 30ft drop, without that luck, she would have been killed for sure, as it was, only her Ego was bruised.

all at over a tonne.

Try that, then re-evaluate why street racing is frowned upon.

mook


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Ive never really been away,

I just chose my moments more carefully these days !!

    

J.xx


----------



## accident (Dec 3, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> As a hot headed youth, after a night out to a car show about 5 years ago, i actually raced my fiance'e, both in our Punto's
> 
> she pulled onto the local "fast road" and nailed it.
> 
> ...


imagine being found dead in a punto.
how would you live it down?
and most street "races" feature one car+driver giving it the beans and the other car+driver unaware that a race is on.
on the few occasions that 2 poeple actually agree to a race then its usually over in a few seconds because it becomes obvious very quickly who is the fastest.
the most "look at me!"deaths are when the driver tries to impress the group of kids in his/her car and goes way beyond ability and ends up in a mess.


----------



## Short Paul (Jun 15, 2020)

I am new to this forum be kindi have read all of this thread, love most of the responses, if you are fortunate enough to own a 33,34or 35 i would say that you really don't have any to prove to somebody who is driving a council chariot, it is a complete waste of fuel, and potentially you could loose license or put somebodys at risk, keep it for the track.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Short Paul said:


> I am new to this forum be kindi have read all of this thread, love most of the responses, if you are fortunate enough to own a 33,34or 35 i would say that you really don't have any to prove to somebody who is driving a council chariot, it is a complete waste of fuel, and potentially you could loose license or put somebodys at risk, keep it for the track.


I guess those of us with 32 should stick with the council chariots


----------

